# Ketotifen



## MyOwnSaviour1144 (Nov 13, 2013)

I've heard that Ketotifen can be useful in treating IBS related pain (http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/08/100819141950.htm)

However I went to the pharmacy recently who told me they've never heard of the drug. The only form of the drug they heard of was it's usage in the form of eye drops.

Hence, I'm wondering if anyone has gotten a prescription for this drug and, if so, what their experience has been. Does it provide any symptom relief?

Thank you very much for any feedback you can give me.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

This link:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&ved=0CFYQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.collegepharmacy.com%2Fimages%2Fdownload%2FWoeller_Ketotifen_Protocol.pdf&ei=0ESTUrChOorksASjh4G4Bg&usg=AFQjCNGx2UwuQcZufG8tA48Wjbt33LidKg&sig2=AYoOKrXAbABlkwvUgwI1jg&bvm=bv.56988011,d.cWc&cad=rja

gives off-label dosing instructions for treating digestive problems. It explains that it is not commercially available in the US. Perhaps you could get a prescription and use one of the Canadian online pharmacies. I might look into this.


----------



## MyOwnSaviour1144 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for the information, Moises.

It doesn't surprise me that a drug that actually can help us is not available in the U.S. Go figure.

That said... I do live somewhat close to the Canadian border but I'm sure that would be a disaster trying to set something up there. And also... I'm not too sure what I think about online pharmacies...has anyone had any luck with them?

Guess I'll be stuck with just antidepressants...


----------



## Hansman (Jan 15, 2015)

Momentarily, a vendor on Agora is selling it.

Agora is one of those new sites, that people use

to buy drugs (like weed and xtc) from in the internet.

But yo can also buy prescription drugs on it !

You can only access Agora on the Tor network,

you can only pay in Bitcoin, and communication

happens encrypted.

It's a huge hassle to order something for the first

time, but once you get the hang of it, it's easy


----------

